# The Scorpions - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sunday, June 27th at the Molson Amphitheatre according to Ticketmaster. Happened to notice that there's a show in Washington State up on TM.com with Dokken as the opening act. No mention of the opener on TM.ca.

$49 & $85.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Saw them in Detroit their last time out. They are still rocking it. Time before that was back in the mid 80's in Buffalo. They blew my head off on that one.


----------

